# Baked Custard Question??  Help!!!!!



## pdswife (Feb 21, 2005)

Baked Custard

3 eggs slightly beaten
1/3 cup sugar
Dash of salt
1 teaspoon Vanilla
2 1/2 cups milk, scalded
Ground nutmeg


Heat oven to 350 degrees.
Mix eggs, sugar, salt and vanilla.
Stir in milk slowly. 

Pour into six- six oz custard cups.  
Sprinkle them with nutmeg.

Place cups in oblong pan  ( 9x13)
Pour very hot water into pan within 1/2 inch of the tops 
of cups.

Bake until knife inserted halfway between center and edge comes out clean.
About 45 minutes.

Remove cups from water. 
Serve warm or chilled.

I"m going to add some caramel to the bottom of the cups before adding the custard.

QUESTION....??

Can I use heavy cream instead of milk for this recipe?? 
I don't have nearly enough plain milk.


Thanks in advance.  I know that   I'll get some great answers
here.   I always do!


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 21, 2005)

pds, I'm afraid using all heavy cream would make it way too thick and dense.  The custard recipe that I have calls for half and half so you could use half milk and half heavy cream to make the half and half, but I can't guarantee the results with that substitution.  I'll look around for some more recipes and see what I can come up with for ya'.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 21, 2005)

Just me again...I have a couple of recipes for creme brulee that call for all heavy cream.  Really, creme brulee is very similar to bake custard.  I know you said you weren't too sure about making that for your dinner party, but if you'd like I can post the recipes.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 21, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Just me again...I have a couple of recipes for creme brulee that call for all heavy cream.  Really, creme brulee is very similar to bake custard.  I know you said you weren't too sure about making that for your dinner party, but if you'd like I can post the recipes.




That would be wonderful...
I've decided to "give it a try"
If it doesn't turn out..  I have some fruit 
I can serve.

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 21, 2005)

Both of these are TNT.  If you have a little kitchen blow torch, use that to caramelize the top.  If you don't, that's OK, too.  Placing them under the broiler will work as well.  Just make sure that the broiler is pre-heated WELL before putting the custards in or they'll take too long to caramelize.  I did that the first time and they ended up a little soupy.  That's why I like to chill mine before carmelize--plus the hot, crunchy sugar plays nicely off the cool, creamy custard.  Also, they should only be about 1" below the broiler.

Let me know if you have any other questions.  Enjoy your dinner!

*Coffee Crème Brulee*

4 egg yolks
1 c sugar, divided
1 ½ c heavy cream
1 Tbsp instant coffee
½ tsp vanilla extract

Preheat oven to 300F.

In a medium sized bowl, beat egg yolks and 6 Tbsp sugar with a whisk for about 1 minute or until smooth.  Reserve.

In a second medium sized bowl, add coffee and ¼ c cream.  Whisk thoroughly until smooth, then add remaining cream and whisk until well blended.  Add coffee cream mixture and vanilla to egg yolks.  Use a rubber spatula to gently fold together.  

Use a ladle to pour mixture into individual ramekins, ¾ of the way to the top.

Place ramekins into a roasting pan.  Transfer to oven.  Before closing oven door, pour water into pan, but not into the ramekins, until it reaches ½ way up the side of the ramekins.

Bake for 40-50 minutes or until the brulee giggles slightly when you shake the pan.  Remove pan from oven and leave out on the counter, allowing the residual heat of the water to finish the cooking process.

When brulees have fully solidified and cooled down, sprinkle 1 ½ Tbsp sugar evenly over the top of each ramekin.  Use a small blowtorch to caramelize the sugar, or place ramekins 1” below oven broiler until sugar caramelizes.

Ramekins can also be chilled after they have cooled down if not making immediately.


*Chocolate Cherry Crème Brule*

3 ounces bittersweet chocolate, finely chopped 
3 ounces semisweet chocolate, finely chopped 
8 large egg yolks 
3/4 cups sugar 
3 cups heavy cream 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
One 16-ounce jar sour cherries in light syrup, drained and patted dry 


Method 
1. Place the bittersweet and semisweet chocolates in a medium bowl and rest a fine-mesh sieve over the top. 

2. In a large bowl, whisk together the egg yolks and 1/4 cup of the sugar until a light lemon yellow, about 3 minutes. 

3. In a medium pan, bring the cream to a boil and immediately remove from the heat. Slowly add one-third of the hot cream, whisking constantly, to the egg yolks. Whisk the tempered egg yolk mixture into the remaining hot cream in the pan and cook, whisking gently, over medium-low heat, taking care not to allow the mixture to boil. The custard will thicken and should coat the back of a spoon. Immediately pour the custard through the sieve and onto the chopped chocolate. Stir until the chocolate has melted and the mixture is smooth. Add the vanilla. 

4. Divide the cherries evenly among six, 8-ounce ramekins. Pour over the chocolate custard and let cool to room temperature. Refrigerate until firm, about 4 hours. 

5. Preheat the broiler. Place the chilled custards on a baking sheet. Sprinkle the remaining 1/2 cup sugar evenly over the tops. Set under the broiler, about 4 inches from the heat source, and broil until the sugar is caramelized and golden. (Alternatively, you can use a kitchen butane torch to caramelize the tops.) Serve immediately.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Feb 21, 2005)

I always use just heavy cream.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 21, 2005)

The coffee one sounds so good.  
I'll make that next time.

I endded up following my recipe but... used 2 cups milk and 1/2 cup
cream.   It's in the oven now.  I'll let ya know how it turns out.


I made the caramal the easy way..just put some sugar in a pan and let it melt.  All went well until I was pouring  the last of it out of the pan.  A giant glob fell on my ring finger  right on the knuckle!!!  I got my wedding ring off right before the blister started.   OUCH!!!!    The caramal was such a pretty color though and I'm sure it'll taste good. 

Thanks for your help.    Can't wait to try the recipes.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 21, 2005)

Ouch!!!!!  Thank heavens you got your ring off when you did!

I thought of you when I found the coffee one--figured you and Paul would like it!  What you made sounds good and I'm sure it will turn out fine with 2 c of milk in it!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 21, 2005)

It sure smells good.

Can't wait to eat it all up!


----------



## GB (Feb 21, 2005)

Moved to Desserts, Sweets and Baking


----------



## pdswife (Feb 21, 2005)

well..... yuck.
It tastes like a mouth full of 
eggs with some syrup on top.  I'll not be serving it tonight.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm feeling like an adventure...
Going to go try the coffee one.  I have just enough cream left.

Cross your fingers!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2005)

Everyone has just got to go make this right now.

It is WONDERFUL!


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 23, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> Everyone has just got to go make this right now.
> 
> It is WONDERFUL!



Did you make it again last night, pds?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 23, 2005)

PA...
I made the coffee one again yesterday for my Mom's bday dessert.   
It's quickly becoming a family favorite.   Thanks again.


----------

